# D-D Salt mix worth the money??



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So I am running out of salt, these things will happen. Was wondering if anyone else was using this salt, I started with it thanks to some real love from a guy I know...I'm willing to bet you all know him too. Now what I want to know, is it worth the money? I am not opposed to the price, price is what it is, what I want to know is anyone else in love with it and if not recommend me something. 

Thanks


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I use Instant Ocean, so don't know anything else.
Here is a link for an answer, by people I trust


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Can reef is better for salt water questions


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Instant ocean the one with extra stuff for reef tank is the way to go and what I used to use


----------

